# calpol nite cough bottle



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi there,
I was wondering if there is anything effective I could give to my 18 month old, who appears to suffer from bouts of nasal drip, and coughs a lot at nite when she gets this.
Have tried various cough bottles for her age , but they are not working, as her sleep is poor because of this.
She gets saline sprays as well, but still becomes congested at nite.
I looked at the calpol nite, which says its safe from 2 years, and wonder if she had it in a smaller dose would it help her? Does it actually help the cough, or just help her sleep ?
Any ideas why this problem is recurring? Is it just viral, as the Dr says...her twin doent seem to get it as often, or for as long.

Many thanks
Shellyjxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi shellyj,

Sorry to hear DD suffering with cough and nasal drip   It doesn't help anyone get a good night sleep   

Calpol Night isn't recommended for children under the age of 6 years. It's one of the products that the MHRA advised in 2009 shoud no longer be sold for use in young children. It contains paracetamol and diphenhydramine (an antihistamine) and helps with pain relief and sleep (basically acts as a sedative rather than doing anything productive to supress the cough or drip)

To be honest there isn't a great deal that can help with this   other than the sprays that you are already using. I've heard of using nasal washes in adults but don't know if these are licensed in younger children. A humidifier may help too if you aren't using one already.

I'd be inclined to agree with GP as most coughs,colds etc.. in children are due to the cold virus and they pick up everything going as they are just starting out building up their immunity to all the common ones circulating. Some can be more susceptible to them than others. My LO pretty much has about 2 snot free weeks and then a bout of cold/cough/runny nose at present   Assuming that your DD doens't have any other symptoms or temperature etc.. then I don't think it's anything to be concerned about but always check with GP if you think they are poorly or if it lasts for weeks on end with no resolution at all.

Hope things do improve   
Maz x


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the info,,,p.s your DD is just gorgeous!!
Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hope the info helped  

Thanks for the comments, looks can be deceptive though  She wasn't all that gorgeous flailing around on the hall floor screaming that she didn't want to go to nursery this morning


----------

